# Glosso problems (rot, new leaves are yellow)



## Simanas (7 Nov 2012)

I am struggling quite a lot with glosso in my emersed setup. Every other plant seem fine (anubias petite, ludwigia palustris, crypt parva, moneywort), but glosso's new leaves are yellow, growth is very slow and sometimes it rots off from roots and all upper glosso stem just drys off.

I had big problems with mold at the beginning, but now it looks like it's gone (no white mold fuzz on substrate). I have installed PC fan for air circulation, humidity is constant at 80-90% , water level is 1-2cm under substrate(JBL manado) also water never overfill substrate and never drys off, temperature is from 20.5 to 22C, light - 3xT5HO with good reflectors 70cm from substrate for 12h. I dont mist, because I am afraid that mold will return...

Any ideas, solutions?

Thanks!


----------



## foxfish (7 Nov 2012)

Strange you should mention this as I have found HC far easier to grow immersed than glosso & the reverse when submersed! I wonder if it prefers a bit more water?
In my immersed set ups I usually water fill to soil level & completely seal the top, I have never had mold but I have had mushrooms growing in the past  :?


----------



## Simanas (7 Nov 2012)

Well, substrate has slope, and it looks like it doesnt matter how far glosso is from water level, it just doesnt want to grow... Could it be some kind of root disease? Because the rot always starts at the base of stem. And after a lower part of stem rots off, upper part just dies because it has no roots


----------



## Simanas (7 Nov 2012)

I was reading a bit about root rot in hydroponics, and people suggest to add H2O2 (Hydrogen peroxide) to water. Since I add about 0.5 liters of water every other day (due to evaporation), I think I'll add some H2O2 also. This should increase oxygen level for roots and prevent rotting.


----------

